# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Scolymia australis

## Julio Macieira

_Scolymia australis_

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais um exemplar

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Tenho duvidas que sejam a mesma espécie... o tipo de pólipo parece-me bastante diferente, quer no disco oral quer na forma do esqueleto.

Abraços 
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sem ver o esqueleto e um pouco dificil de dizer com certeza, mas a primeira foto parece-me ser Cynarina lacrymalis nao Scolymia australis.

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/339.htm

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/127.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Cynarina ou Acanthophyllia Deshayesiana !

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Cynarina ou Acanthophyllia Deshayesiana !


mas a 1ª foto ou a 2ª?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Cynarina ou Acanthophyllia Deshayesiana !


mas a 1ª foto ou a 2ª?  porque o Roberto refere-se à 1ª foto. a minha é a 2ª

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A primeira foto é da minha e essa estou convencido que é uma Scolymia australis. A tua é que me parece uma Cynarina.

----------

